# Man is killed by real train while looking for ghost train



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you ever Watched any of the television episodes of Rod Serling's Twilight Zone? The following train story sounds like it was one of Rod's favorites, except that this story is TRUE. The story goes like this.... 

A 29-year-old amateur ghost hunter, Chistopher Kaiser, chasing a ghost train was killed by a real train near Statesville, North Carolina. It was in the same spot exactly where 119 years before, a fatal accident happened that he was hoping would produce the ghoulish, ghostly locomotive from. 

Kaiser died on the scene of what had been the spot of one of the worst train accidents in North Carolina history when, on August 27th, 1891 a passenger train jumped the tracks and plunged through a bridge.

At 3 a.m. Friday, August 27th, 2010, the 119th anniversary of the wreck, Kaiser and a group of ghost hunters were walking the train trestle where the incident occurred, when a real train made up of three locomotives and one car rounded a bend. The group started to run for safety but Kaiser didn't make it. Two other ghost chasers were killed. Here's a linc to the full story.

http://articles.cnn.com/2010-08-27/...host-hunters-ghost-train-train-wreck?_s=PM:US

Routerman


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sad to hear. I guess he's in a good position to follow up on that ghost train, though.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> ...he's in a good position to follow up on that ghost train, though.




Why is it that we laugh at some things we know we really shoudn't laugh at ?!?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea this is right up there with a Twilight Zone story. 

I always love when people who dont know about trains say stuff like the train didnt stop before hitting...(enter name of object or person hit by train here) Um really? do you have any idea how long it took for that train to get up to 30MPH? and how long it takes that same amount of weight to slow back down?

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Why is it that we laugh at some things we know we really shoudn't laugh at ?!?


Oh and I forgot to ask... 

Did anyone submit this guy to the Darwin Awards?

Massey


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, that's gotta leave a mark.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup, 

we grow them brighter here in North Carolina. >.>

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/cringe-inducing-typo-outside-n.html

Pookybear


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

pookybear said:


> Yup,
> 
> we grow them brighter here in North Carolina. >.>
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/cringe-inducing-typo-outside-n.htmlPookybear


That great!!! :laugh::laugh::thumbsup:

Routerman


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

dang, wish i was going to be around in another 119 yrs to see if it happens to the _next_ ghost hunter trying to see these people's ghosts


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Was just trying to figure out why they 'needed' to be on the bridge to hear/see anything that might happen. I think watching from the embankments would have sufficed.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow what an error and what a place to make it.

Oh and as for being on the bridge... what better place to watch for ghosts than being right there dead with them?

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey said:


> Wow what an error and what a place to make it.
> 
> Oh and as for being on the bridge... what better place to watch for ghosts than being right there dead with them?
> 
> Massey


Yep, Massey is SO correct.......if you're gonna see a ghost it's always better when it's up close and personal.  
Then, WHAMMO! :retard:
Bob


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

If they would've seen the GHOST TRAIN, do you suppose it would've looked something like this? Hmmmmmm....... lol. This image was done in the style much like the paintings were of the collection from the old Rod Serling's (mystery/horror) show _NIGHT GALLERY_

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQqY45rRHys6q2IcBDJOZ1zApVd5OHxkQWRKCE2d187ypY6guxB or the blown up 'full size' version of the same image http://festivaresorts.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/ghosttrain_img.jpg

Routerman


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

The Twilight Zone was great, Night Gallery was pretty scarry as a young un', but i think my favorite of the classic scare you TV shows was Kolchack: The Night Stalker

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolchak:_The_Night_Stalker


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

kursplat said:


> i think my favorite of the classic scare you TV shows was Kolchack: The Night Stalker


Yeh one of my two favorite episodes was the one where Kolchack was investigating vampire killings and Jack Palance played the vampire. The other episode was the one with the werewolf. Great stuff:thumbsup:

Routerman


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Night Gallery!!! With the giant eyeball coming at you, It scared the pooo out of me when I was a kid, Wait it still does! Creepy eyeball!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Talk about a creepy eyeball... The Tell Tale Heart comes to mind when I hear that. I dont know if anyone ever put the poem to video but I could imagine some one doing a nightmare scene through the narrator's point of view since the old man's eye freaked him out so much that he killed the old man for it.

Massey

come to think of it that would make a great project for a Videography student.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Why is it that we laugh at some things we know we really shoudn't laugh at ?!?



I know I shouldn't Teej...I just have no shame.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It was a full moon too, on that date.


This was supposed to happen too,

copy & paste,
Two moons on 27th August 2010 27th Aug the Whole World is waiting for....
Planet Mars will be the brightest in the night sky starting August. It will look as large as the full moon to the naked eye. This will cultivate on Aug. 27 when Mars comes within 34.65M miles off earth. Be sure to watch the sky on Aug. 27 @ 11:00 PM (UAE Local Time). It will look like the earth has 2 moons.
The next time Mars may come this close is in 2287.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mars looking as large as the moon?!?

What'cha smokin' down there in Jersey, Ed ?!?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Mars looking as large as the moon?!?
> 
> What'cha smokin' down there in Jersey, Ed ?!?




Jersey grown...:thumbsup: another for my Jersey thread.

That turned out to be a hoax, but it was a full moon that night it happened.

Very, Very strange, I am a believer......OOOooohhhheeeeeoooooOOOOhh.

Things that go bump in the dark.:smokin:

http://yoppers.livejournal.com/

Just like Reckers said, I guess he will learn the answer now, and might be part of future happening's.


----------

